# [SONDAGGIO] Dimensioni Kernel

## HoX

Stavo dando un'occhiata al mio kernel con l'intento ( se possibile ) di snellirlo un po' rimuovendo le cose superflue ( per esempio il supporto a file-system che non uso ). 

Per curiosita'... qual'e' la dimensione del vostro kernel?

Queste sono le dimensioni dei due kernel che uso io:

 *Quote:*   

> 1764440 -> linux-2.6.23.17
> 
> 1788188 -> linux-2.6.25.4

 

ps: ho anche trovato questa guida per chi fosse interessato.

----------

## riverdragon

```
2678364 vmlinuz-2.6.25-gentoo-r3
```

Di solito più che a farlo snello io punto a farlo "quasi completo". Per esempio, posto che tutte le cose che non uso mai sono disabilitate, ho come built-in il supporto al lettore di schede SD, che uso una volta al mese; ma avere un kernel snellissimo (tra il mio e il tuo cambia un megabyte scarso) che deve essere ricompilato per far funzionare alcune periferiche penso sia uno svantaggio piuttosto che un vantaggio.

----------

## HoX

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 2678364 vmlinuz-2.6.25-gentoo-r3
> ```
> ...

 

Io ho come builtin parecchie cose che non uso quasi mai ( per esempio il supporto per lo slot pci_express ), ma preferisco delegare buona parte delle funzioni "inutili" ai moduli ( per esempio il supporto per NTFS ).

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Consiglio la lettura di Linux Kernel in a Nutshell, scritto dal mitico Greg Kroah Hartman, kernel hacker e gentoo devel. Sul suo sito trovate tutti i pdf del suo libro.

http://www.kroah.com/lkn/

Leggerlo da cima a fondo è sicuramente utile e permette di approfondire la conoscenza del kernel e di poter spulciare diverse opzioni di cui ora ignorate scopo e ragion d'esistere...

Io seguo una politica per cui includo stati tutto quello che mi serve, e modularizzo solo se indispensabile (audio,wifi e video al momento). Il mio kernel è sui 1,7MB.

cheers

----------

## bandreabis

Un "riassunto" in italiano?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Un "riassunto" in italiano?  

 

you do not speak english ??? AIAIAIA ..    :Wink:    comunque sarebbe comodo averne un riassunto , o un traduzione in italiano,

dal resto però essendo molto tecnico come inglese credo si intuisca abbastanza bene anche per chi lo mastica poco.   :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

## devilheart

attualmente sono messo così

```
2742080 vmlinuz-2.6.25-gentoo-r4
```

più 12 moduli ma in genere certo di tenere tutto come built-it

----------

## bandreabis

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Un "riassunto" in italiano?   
> 
> you do not speak english ??? AIAIAIA ..      comunque sarebbe comodo averne un riassunto , o un traduzione in italiano,
> 
> dal resto però essendo molto tecnico come inglese credo si intuisca abbastanza bene anche per chi lo mastica poco.  
> ...

 

E' più la pigrizia, l'inglese non è un problema.

----------

## viralex

ecco il mio : kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.25-gentoo-r4 1522844 byte

----------

## bandreabis

 *Quote:*   

> ls /boot/kernel32-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 -sh
> 
> 2,6M /boot/kernel32-2.6.24-gentoo-r8

 

----------

## Peach

```
# ls -sh /boot/2.6.24-gentoo-r7

2,8M /boot/2.6.24-gentoo-r7
```

e se uno mette tutto modulare? 

mi sfugge sinceramente il senso di tutto ciò

----------

## riverdragon

 *Peach wrote:*   

> e se uno mette tutto modulare?

 

Avrà un kernel più piccolo! Il vero titolo di questo thread è in realtà "chi ce l'ha più grosso"  :Laughing: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   e se uno mette tutto modulare? 
> 
> Avrà un kernel più piccolo! Il vero titolo di questo thread è in realtà "chi ce l'ha più grosso" 

 

Peach allora è il superdotato per il momento.

----------

## djinnZ

2.9  :Cool:  per quello di uso normale. Poi c'è quello che comprende i driver di tutti i pc che possiedo o posso usare builtin che sfiora i 3 .

----------

## Peach

beh ecco una cosa interessante sarebbe se dovessi fare un kernel per un dispositivo veramente lento, conviene farlo tutto-statico oppure mega-modulare. penso che il fatto della modularità dipenda fortemente dai tempi d'accesso alla root... sempre che ci sia, altrimenti l'unica è farlo tutto-statico. dico male?

----------

## djinnZ

Solita risposta... dipende

La prima cosa che devi considerare, sempre che non abbiano cambiato tutto nel frattempo (è da parecchio che non mi pongo simili questioni esistenziali), è che il kernel non può essere scaricato dalla ram ma i moduli si pur essendo logicamente parte del kernel.

Ragion per cui, in condizioni di scarsità di ram con un modulo che attiva un device usato attraverso un server in user space (esempio tipico firewall, wifi e bt) rischi di sovraccaricare la swap con le ovvie conseguenze del caso.

Dovresti bilanciare tra la latenza che implica l'uso dei moduli e le minori risorse che impone il builtin in base alla frequenza con la quale ricorri alle funzioni del modulo ed all'impegno di risorse del software sovrastante.

Poichè tendo sempre ad esagerare con la ram non mi sono mai posto posto il problema e tendo sempre a mettere tutto il possibile builtin.

----------

## to.alex

2104704 2008-05-04 18:32 kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

Si lo so dovrei aggiornarlo  :Sad:  non ne ho avuto il tempo (e la voglia).

Comunque, io ho sempre seguito questa politica:

tutto ciò che attaccato alla piastra madre o è usato da qualcosa attaccato alla piastra madre, dentro il kernel.

tutto il resto (se mi serve) come modulo.

Quindi, giusto per fare un esempio, driver per il controller e relativo file system (ext3) dentro il kernel. Altri filesystem come moduli.

Tutta la roba per le periferiche usb come moduli, ma il driver per accedere al bus e quello per usbfs invece l'ho messo statico nel kernel.

E così via, evitando ovviamente, di mettere sia in maniera statica che come modulo, tutto ciò che non uso ne userò mai (pci-e, controller vari, filesystem astrusi, ...).

Non ho seguito nessuna guida in particolare, mi è solo sembrato logico agire così.

----------

## federico

 *to.alex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tutto ciò che attaccato alla piastra madre o è usato da qualcosa attaccato alla piastra madre, dentro il kernel.
> 
> tutto il resto (se mi serve) come modulo.
> ...

 

Sono totalmente daccordo! Di solito faccio eccezione solo per quelle cose che so per esperienza vissuta funzionare meglio sempre come moduli o sempre come built-in

Fede

----------

## Peach

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *to.alex wrote:*   
> 
> tutto ciò che attaccato alla piastra madre o è usato da qualcosa attaccato alla piastra madre, dentro il kernel.
> 
> tutto il resto (se mi serve) come modulo.
> ...

 

mi trovo d'accordo

----------

## lordalbert

Io preferisco compilare tutto build-in. In modo da non dover tribulare con moduli, che personalmente non mi sono mai piaciuti :S

----------

## IlGab

```
2480152   vmlinuz-2.6.24-gentoo-r8
```

----------

## mack1

```
1738456 kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r8
```

----------

## crisandbea

```
2,2M    kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r4
```

----------

## Tigerwalk

```
2,3M kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r4
```

----------

